# Wifi and Housekeeping at WorldMark resorts booked via Club Pass



## troy12n (Mar 20, 2021)

I've never stayed at a WorldMark resort leveraging Club Pass, but have a need to (trip to PNW). I know WM owners have to, or at least used to have to pay for Wifi, but I thought I had heard that Wyndham owners who book using Club Pass got Wifi included, and also housekeeping. 

I would appreciate it if someone could validate this for me, thanks in advance!


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm now both a Wyndham and WM owner, so it's been a while since I've used Club Pass.

That said, I would be very surprised if Wyndham or WM charged you *extra* for housekeeping.
WM owners have a certain quota per year that we guard miserly - easy to use it up with short
stays, and beyond that you need to pay.  *But* using Bonus Time on WM to book available
nights at the last minute (2 weeks domestic, 4 weeks exotic) for Cash instead of Credits (WM points),
the housekeeping is *included* in the quoted cash prices.

Also - WM owners (retail only?) with 10,000 or more credits get something called TravelShare
that includes free wifi for a whopping 2 devices at once.  When a resort is both Wyndham and WM
there is a separated login path to get to Wyndham's free 4 devices.

Speaking of which - if your PNW trip includes Portland - it's a great new property.  In October
we stayed there using our Wyndham ownership directly - no need to use Club Pass, although
it is also a WM property.  There are other descriptions on the BBS of room differences to expect,
including the all-important Worldmark Spice Packet in the kitchen!!  

I now defer to others for a definitive answer to the "is wifi free with ClubPass use from Wyndham" question...


----------



## troy12n (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you, I did look at the new Portland location, I saw it just has suites and 1BR's only and regardless, there was no availability on the timeframe I needed. I am curious what you thought of the rooms, sizes, resort amenities and anything else you could add, because that location does interest me in the future. Point chart seemed a little high for the room sizes too, but I guess that's because it's a brand new resort in an urban area.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 20, 2021)

WM Owners only get free WIFI If they have Travelshare by purchasing from the Developer. Not by simply owning 10,000 Points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 20, 2021)

No free wifi? I didn't know that fee for wifi even existed anymore.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Mar 20, 2021)

troy12n said:


> I saw it just has suites and 1BR's only



Actually, the unit we stayed in was a very comfortable 2 BR Presidential.  Since we only stayed
three midweek nights the one time, I can't speak to general availability.  It looked pretty much like the photos:

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...ortland/club-wyndham-portland-waterfront-park

There are three reviews available over in the Member's section of the TugBBS:

https://tug2.com/resorts/resort/Wor...front-Park?rid=15309&page=ratings-and-reviews

(All the TUG members will tell you the 15 bucks to join up here are well spent.)


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Mar 21, 2021)

Like I always say, if in doubt call the resort directly to get info about the fees they might charge you.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 21, 2021)

We have never stayed at a Marriott's resort or any timeshare resort or a hotel that charged a WiFi fee.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 21, 2021)

I would sooner use broadband than pay a resort or hotel for WiFi. It’s a matter of principle for me.


----------



## troy12n (Mar 21, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> We have never stayed at a Marriott's resort or any timeshare resort or a hotel that charged a WiFi fee.



I'm not sure if they still do it or not, but Hilton hotels (all of them) charged for wifi. My company had a contract with them and used them exclusively, and I found it completely bizarre that they were shelling out over $200/night, in some cases for over a week, and still charged for wifi. Something at the time that most, if not all, lesser chains (like, Travelodge or Days Inn even) gave for free at a much lesser per-night rate. There was some way around it, like joining Hilton Honors program, which there was a fee for at the time. My company wised up to that and got us all on that. I'm really not sure if they still do this or not anymore.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 21, 2021)

troy12n, we are members of Hilton Honors program; maybe that is the reason, we have not been charge a WiFi fee.


----------



## troy12n (Mar 21, 2021)

Don't know why this was moved to the Worldmark forum... it was more topical to Wyndham owners... Worldmark owners wifi is on a completely different set of rules


----------

